# Largest ballooner



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 26, 2018)

This may be an unanswerable question but here goes anyway. 
Which bike or bikes have the tallest seatpost and also greatest distance from headstock to seatpost? 
I'm brand new to all this but lots of the bikes posted look very short in both directions.


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

Shelby Airflow and Hawthorns with a a Zep style frame fit me pretty good. I.m 6'1"


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

My Hawthorn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

JRE said:


> My Hawthorn View attachment 829724



These are one of the shortest framed bikes out there. I've ridden a couple no more than a few blocks before my back & knees were killing me. Same goes for the Shelby wishbone frames.

BTW, I'm 6'4"


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> These are one of the shortest frames bikes out there. I've ridden a couple no more than a few blocks before my back & knees were killing me. Same goes for the Shelby wishbone frames.



Hmm  fits me good but I need to look for a longer frame also lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

JRE said:


> Hmm  fits me good but I need to look for a longer frame also lol



I do agree that they are long frames, especially in the "cockpit", but they are quite short. You'd have to use a loooong seatpost jacked up to Jesus to make them comfortable, but then they just look rediculous.


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I do agree that they are long frames, especially in the "cockpit", but they are quite short. You'd have to use a loooong seatpost jacked up to Jesus to make them comfortable, but then they just look rediculous.



Lol took my Hawthorn on a 13 mile ride last weekend and felt ok but had the wife with me so it was a slow ride. I want to find Lwb Colson project bike and see if it's got a tiny bit more room.


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

How tall are you Skiptoothgrin


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2018)

The Shelby Airflo frames have a long front section, but a short seat tube, so they are long and low.
I kind of like that, but definitely not the one, if you're looking to stretch your legs out.
The long wheel base Colson doesn't make any sense at all, because it's got a longer chainstay length, but still uses a standard/short top tube.
The pre war Huffman frames seem to fit me the best. I'm just about six foot even with a 36" inseam.
The Westfield's have a really comfortable geometry and seem to be more readily available in the tall form.
I'm not as big a fan of their styling as opposed to some of the other brands, but a better riding bike is hard to find.
Now we come to the postwar Schwinn B6.
Best looking/built/riding bike hands down.
In my humble opinion of course. Lol!
You can't go wrong with a B6.
Readily available, in just about any color combination you can imagine.
Especially, if you like maroon.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 26, 2018)

Elgin Twinbars are long wheelbase.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Elgin Twinbars are long wheelbase.View attachment 829732



...and also short. Great looking bikes, but not a comfortable ride for us tall folk.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

Most prewar bicycle manufactures offered larger 20" seat tube frames including Scwhinn, Colson, Westfield & Snyder. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be any roomier in the cockpit area where you kinda need it. Many of the taller frames look a lil funky because the geometry is thrown off by a taller frame without lengthening the wheelbase. The LWB Colson is longer in the rear triangle/chainstay area to make the bike look more proportional.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Most prewar bicycle manufactures offered larger 20" seat tube frames including Scwhinn, Colson, Westfield & Snyder. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be any roomier in the cockpit area where you kinda need it. Many of the taller frames look a lil funky because the geometry is thrown off by a taller frame without lengthening the wheelbase. The LWB Colson is longer in the rear triangle/chainstay area to make the bike look more proportional.



I guess I need to get my LWB Colson out of the box it came in and redo it......after I paint my Twinbar....I have a few short bikes myself....not a pleasant ride..I'm 6'4"....


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow thanks for all the quick replies. I'm 5 11 was 6 til I started shrinking. Those Twinbars are cool in a weird sort of way but I might exceed the load capacity.
The Schwinn B6 looks good. How do the later 50s Schwinns compare? Styling seems similar..


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 26, 2018)

What looks more ridiculous - raising the seat and handlebars or riding around like this?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> What looks more ridiculous - raising the seat and handlebars or riding around like this?
> 
> View attachment 829791



I prefer form over function.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer form over function.





 
I obviously do not.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 26, 2018)

Colsons were made more for adults than kids.
They have a long wheel base.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 26, 2018)

I never paid much attention to frame length until I made a rack in my pick-up truck to transport three bikes to the Memory Lane Swap. I used a J.C.Higgins Jet Flo as a guide to make the rack. The Jet Flo and an X 53 fit perfectly , standing upright. A 51 Shelby wouldn't. I couldn't close the tailgate. The frame on the Shelby was longer. I think it was over two inches longer. I had to cut a hole in my wooden rack so the front wheel would fit through it.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 26, 2018)

BTW What is a Zep frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I prefer form over function.



Just how I'm not gonna run out & swap in a gas efficient 4-banger into my Fairlane so that I can get better mileage. That would be ridiculous, so I suffer by getting 10-12 MPG.


Skiptoothgrin said:


> BTW What is a Zep frame?



Very few were actually top of the line Zeps, but this is the base frame some refer to as a Zep.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 26, 2018)

Still not quite sure re: the Zep. Is it the frame geometry with the double  tubes slanting downward at  the back combined with the raked seat post that makes it a Zep?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

Skiptoothgrin said:


> Still not quite sure re: the Zep. Is it the frame geometry with the double  tubes slanting downward at  the back combined with the raked seat post that makes it a Zep?



A Zep is a top of the line Wards Hawthorne version of the Snyder built Fastback frame. Many mistakenly refer to all Fastback frames as Zeps.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just how I'm not gonna run out & swap in a gas efficient 4-banger into my Fairlane so that I can get better mileage. That would be ridiculous, so I suffer by getting 10-12 MPG.




More like putting EFI on the existing Ford lump in the Fairlane.


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)

Skiptoothgrin said:


> BTW What is a Zep frame?



This is a zep style frame made by snyder for Hawthorn. A true zep has a lock on the head tube. This is a speedster then they made a fastback with no tank.


----------



## JRE (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 26, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> More like putting EFI on the existing Ford lump in the Fairlane.



Meh.... doesn't make that big of a difference.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2018)

It seems to me that most all the bikes with a long stretch from head tube to seat tube are really short in the seat tube length. Or maybe that's just an illusion because the top of the head tube is way up in the air like 2.5 - 3" above the seat tube.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 26, 2018)

In my opinion, you don't need to search out the longest or tallest, most bikes have considerable adjustment and can be made comfortable for cruising. I am also 5'11" and have owned a few short wheelbase bikes that were quite fun to ride with only the occasional shoe tip hitting the front fender. Best recommendation would be to try a few out if possible...also follow the link in my signature and you'll find many pics of big guys on old bikes...all smiling

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a 20 inch tall frame pre war Schwinn.  With the stock seat post safely maxed out and a long spring Messenger saddle I can get about 28 inches from the center of the crank to the top of the seat.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm beginning to understand. I think. Again thanks for all the useful replies. And the pics of beauteous bikes.


----------



## obliquepen (Jun 27, 2018)

Well I have to say that frame size has been a concern for me too. Looking only for comfort I have found two balloon tire bikes that fit the bill. Not so Tasty as most ballooners but certainly much more rare than many others that are far more valuable. I mention this as if you saw one of these you probably would walk right by it and not even notice what it was. One a Rollfast marketed directly to adults in a 22" frame size and the other a 20" frame Schwinn both from the mid thirties. I could go on and on with the Blah Blah but images tell the story.



 

 

 

As you can see these are my riding bikes and not totally original. Just set up for comfort and a fun ride. Lots of room in the drivers seat and a comfortable ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

Finally found one I can really stretch my legs on. 22" framed Iver Johnson ballooner.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Finally found one I can really stretch my legs on. 22" framed Iver Johnson ballooner.
> View attachment 830221
> View attachment 830228
> 
> View attachment 830229




I would ride that, killer bike Mike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2018)

The Hunchback of Fitchburg.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The Hunchback of Fitchburg.





I admit, it ain't the prettiest one in the bunch.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Finally found one I can really stretch my legs on. 22" framed Iver Johnson ballooner.
> View attachment 830221
> View attachment 830228
> 
> View attachment 830229



That is one very tall seat post. Which set of bars are you currently using. Looks very close seat to bar clamp but it may be an illusion due to tall seat post.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2018)

Skiptoothgrin said:


> That is one very tall seat post. Which set of bars are you currently using. Looks very close seat to bar clamp but it may be an illusion due to tall seat post.



The steerhorns are the original Iver bars. I'm partial to straight pull bars, so I swapped them out for comfort and a lil extra clearance.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm 6'4", so this is an issue for me as well. I have a couple Westfields, of the 5 Star variety, and a CWC built Western Flyer Super, and they are more comfortable than my Higgins Color Flow. I love them all, but my 2 tone blue Rambler Custom Deluxe(Westfield) gets the most action.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## TheChase1 (May 8, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Elgin Twinbars are long wheelbase.View attachment 829732


----------



## John (May 9, 2022)

This bike is so big it makes me feel small


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2022)

This 1917 Schwinn, Excelsior is the tallest one I own.
I actually had to lower the seat for once, just so I could touch the ground at a stoplight.
How crazy is that?


----------



## SKPC (May 9, 2022)

I need to ride that Marty!  It looks like it rolls real good and would be an all around good rider. *Great bike!*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1623291
> This 1917 Schwinn, Excelsior is the tallest one I own.
> I actually had to lower the seat for once, just so I could touch the ground at a stoplight.
> How crazy is that?




that is very crazy. if you can touch the ground while sitting on the seat the seat is too low for efficient pedaling. 

you should have the seat in a position where at the bottom of the pedal stroke your knee is just slightly bent with the balls of your feet over the pedal shaft.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1623291
> This 1917 Schwinn, Excelsior is the tallest one I own.
> I actually had to lower the seat for once, just so I could touch the ground at a stoplight.
> How crazy is that?



Nice Marty 
 Big get us a better pic , would love to see it


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2022)

Unfortunately, it’s pretty ugly paint wise, but here you go.





It’s nice riding such a tall bike.
You feel like you’re on top of, “The World.”


----------



## srfndoc (May 9, 2022)

The long wheelbase of a Colson frame makes it one of the most enjoyable bikes I've ridden.  The 20.5" seat tube is just an added bonus.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2022)

Here’s a ride I’d love to get a appropriate looking set of wheels on . I call it operation sling shot . It’s got a beautiful set of original wheels on it now. Unfortunately I can’t ride it with them .


----------



## Nashman (May 9, 2022)

This original frame ( Only rims are Dutch) 1939 CCM Double bar "Motorbike" has a tall frame and the 28" hoops make for a long stride. I inched the seat up a bit to get that ideal 85% leg extension to save the knees and back. That said, I'm only 5' 8'. Thing is, some of us are all leg, some all torso. I just ordered the correct grips for the '39 from a CCM guy up here.

I love riding my ballooners, but find I'm cramped almost always for any longer ride. Putting the seat post up to the clouds just looks lame in my opinion ( and @fordmike65  I read and agree). The things is, I don't ride that far or hard, so I sacrifice style over knee comfort sometimes. The design done by "Electra" was genius by moving the bottom bracket forward to get more leg extension while still being able to comfortably placing your feet on the ground. I worked at a bike shop years ago, and that was a key feature to those cruisers.

 I'm doing a deal on a sweet vintage Sturmey Archer front drum brake with a Caber to balance out a 1949 CCM ( also has 28" hoops) that has a stock S/A drum on the back and a stock S/A 3 speed trigger internal rear hub. It's a sweet bike, but not a good stopper. That's why it's so clean. Probably wasn't used much. Most of my collection are American ballooners, but these 2 along with my '38 Custom Flyte  ( very unique comfy ride!!) do my patriotic duty to the Canadian cycle Industry in a small but vital part.


----------



## Nashman (May 9, 2022)

Sorry, I guess I posted non balloon bikes. Ooops.... Being a Canuck...well, we really didn't have ballooners back in the day. We had a 26 x 2 Dunlop tire on a CCM, and carried some Rollfast ballooners at our Eatons Dept. store for awhile, but very few graced our pavement in the era.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 10, 2022)

Love ride this one 

1 of my Favorites...No problema.!!!!!

Super Comoda.!!!10 /15/ Too many more. 

Miles...Buena, Buena,Buenisimaaaa.!!!
🥰😎😜👀👀🙏✌️🙏


----------



## schwinnderella (May 10, 2022)

I have not measured it but this bike always felt long to me.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (May 10, 2022)

I’m working on getting this mid 30’s Iver ballooner back on the road. It’s a pretty big frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2022)

schwinnderella said:


> I have not measured it but this bike always felt long to me.
> View attachment 1623953
> 
> View attachment 1623954



Looks like a standard(18") frame Snyder(Rollfast). They did offer these in a 20" frame.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 10, 2022)

Iver Johnson was still advertising bicycles for adults into at least the 1920's, but they were not ballooners.


----------



## bikejunk (May 10, 2022)

Dutch bicycle about 1919  but European ballon sized 28 x 2.0 tires on a strch frame  this bike is huge ! My wife is 6 foot tall with 35 inch inseam and it is almost  the right size


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 11, 2022)

Welcome Tooo. Parma Ohio = 🥰🧐👏

🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏

Have @ Beautiful and @ 🙏🤝🙏...Day


----------



## schwinnderella (May 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a standard(18") frame Snyder(Rollfast). They did offer these in a 20" frame.



I agree standard size frame. My comment was  about the the distance between the head tube and seat tube mentioned in the original post, which measures about an inch longer than my schwinn cantilever frames. I'm short the schwinns seem to fit me well the HSB seems almost too big.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2022)

schwinnderella said:


> I agree standard size frame. My comment was  about the the distance between the head tube and seat tube mentioned in the original post, which measures about an inch longer than my schwinn cantilever frames. I'm short the schwinns seem to fit me well the HSB seems almost too big.



Ah...I think you're right. I haven't ridden my 41 SamSco (20" frame) for a while, but I remember it being pretty roomy in the cockpit too.


----------



## Carbon (May 12, 2022)

Unless you are going to be riding very original or restored models, the secret to being comfortable on a lower frame is a laid-back seat post, takes pressure off of the knees and extends the distance between you and the bars. None of my bikes are original, they’re all resto mods. You can also look at solid seat posts if you need to raise the seat higher. Here is my 49 Rollfast with a solid seat post, seems like the higher you go with the post further back it places the seat.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 28, 2022)

This one Surprise me how good is,
Ride on this bike...for 10/ 15/or maybe, 

Up Tooo 20 or more miles nice, nice.!!!

Hey...You , You,  You, and Many..Many.!!!

Mooooreeee...HAVE @ WONDERFUL. 

WEEKEND.! WITH. F.!!!&F.!!!.
🙏 ✌️🤝🤝🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲🤝🤝✌️🙏


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> The Westfield's have a really comfortable geometry and seem to be more readily available in the tall form.



20" Syracuse, 1937 Westfield, 60th Anniversary,
_*"Dad's Bike"



...backside



@fordmike65  @6'4"...



Ride on....*_


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 28, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> _*View attachment 1634910*_



_*Bonita....Bike..... 👀  👀    🥰  👀  👀 😎😀😎🥰*_


tripple3 said:


> _* @6'4".!!!*_


----------

